# Giltrey Gardens 2017



## thegiltreys (Jan 5, 2017)

I have a very small space to work with, so I decorate both the front and back yards. Here are some daytime walkthroughs of the two sections and a video showing a closer look at my homemade tombstones.

The front yard:





The back yard: 





The homemade tombstones:





I hope you enjoy.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow, plenty to see and a wealth of great tombstones. Nice use of a small yard.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Holy crap, you've got a lot of tombstones!:jol:

I love your trio of musicians.

Excellent example of how you don't need a lot of space if you use it well.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Well done Sir!
Really like your set-up!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Great job with your yard Giltrey! So many tombstones - a lot of work with the individuality. Thanks for posting. Fun tour!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice work - holy cow - 79 tombstones! I feel like such an under achiever!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Wow with the tombstones!! I was pausing the video to read them before I realized there was a third video. 

Really nice set up, front yard and back!! I really like your your pumpkin scarecrow and headless horseman!! Love your evil rabbit!! Everything is wonderful the TOTs are going to have a blast!


----------



## thegiltreys (Jan 5, 2017)

*The video of my haunt from Halloween night*


----------

